# Strings nach TABULATOR splitten



## 0plan (21. Jun 2011)

Huhu, ich hab mehrere TXT Dateien die ich nach Tabulatoren splitten muss. Also nicht jeden Whitespace sondern nur TABS (bestimmter Abstand).

Ich wollte gerne alle Tabs mit 
	
	
	
	





```
replaceAll("TAB?!", ";");
```
 ersetzen. Ich weiss jedoch nicht, was ich für Tabs einsetzen muss, bzw mit /T gehts nicht.

bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jun 2011)

Suchmaschine 'java tabulator' ?


----------



## ARadauer (21. Jun 2011)

"\t"


----------



## 0plan (21. Jun 2011)

Schon alles probiert, geht trotzdem nicht, ergo ich wende mich hierhin?!


----------



## 0plan (21. Jun 2011)

mit \t bzw \\t gings nicht..

Hier mal Source


```
for(int i=0; i<files.size();i++){
			
			BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader(new FileReader((String) files.get(i)));
			String line;
			
			while((line = reader.readLine())!=null){
				
					line.replaceAll("\t", ";");
					lines[i] = line;
					//Test
					System.out.println(lines[i]);
			}
		}
```


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jun 2011)

line = line.replaceAll(..)


----------



## 0plan (21. Jun 2011)

Ah super vielen Dank, bin ich nicht draufgekommen :/


----------



## 0plan (21. Jun 2011)

Die Dokumente sind leider unregelmäßig aufgeteilt seh ich gerade.. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit auch doppelte Tabs zu ersetzen?
Am besten gleich beides in einem Regex.


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jun 2011)

+ dahinter


----------



## 0plan (21. Jun 2011)

line= line.replaceAll("\t"+"\t", ";");

 funktioniert leider nicht


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jun 2011)

line= line.replaceAll("\t+", ";");


----------

